# MacPro - something is up



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Some good deals floating on the bigger servers showing EOL at Apr 20th

We are not yet seeing the standard machines discounted. If you need a MacPro that can run Snow Leopard better move on it.

You can bet the next round .....if there is one....will not.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Little birdies at NAB were whispering something about June.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

June timeframe would make sense to me... I'm expecting pretty much the entire Mac line to see refreshes by the time mountain lion comes out this summer (or coinciding with its launch).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Some good deals floating on the bigger servers showing EOL at Apr 20th
> 
> We are not yet seeing the standard machines discounted. If you need a MacPro that can run Snow Leopard better move on it.
> 
> You can bet the next round .....if there is one....will not.


I can't remember where I saw it in the threads here but I seem to recall seeing posts about how you can actually bypass the limitations of not going backwards and actually wipe out the Lion install and install SL on machines shipped with Lion.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

screature said:


> I can't remember where I saw it in the threads here but I seem to recall seeing posts about how you can actually bypass the limitations of not going backwards and actually wipe out the Lion install and install SL on machines shipped with Lion.


Only on machine hardware that originally shipped with SL. Newer post Lion hardware (e.g. latest MacBook Air) SL has no driver support for.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Only on machine hardware that originally shipped with SL. Newer post Lion hardware (e.g. latest MacBook Air) SL has no driver support for.


No this isn't what I am talking about... perhaps others here who remember the posts can chime in...

Here is a link I found regarding the matter...

How to install Snow Leopard on a brand-new Lion-based Mac


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

screature said:


> No this isn't what I am talking about... perhaps others here who remember the posts can chime in...
> 
> Here is a link I found regarding the matter...
> 
> How to install Snow Leopard on a brand-new Lion-based Mac


The machine still has to, when it's hardware was originally released, have supported SL. Doesn't matter that it ships with Lion now, that era machine must have been able to support SL. As for the install of SL (on a Lion shipped machine), it's easy I do it once or twice a week.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Perhaps others here who remember the posts can chime in...

At any rate I will be staying on my MP with Snowy for the foreseeable future... I have no *need* to "upgrade" my OS or overall system right now and when I do it will be with a system that continues to support SL.

Eventually when I do I guess I will have to live with Lion or whatever iteration of Apple OS that is going at the time.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> Perhaps others here who remember the posts can chime in...
> 
> At any rate I will be staying on my MP with Snowy for the foreseeable future... I have no *need* to "upgrade" my OS or overall system right now and when I do it will be with a system that continues to support SL.
> 
> Eventually when I do I guess I will have to live with Lion or whatever iteration of Apple OS that is going at the time.


A new Mac Pro will not run Snow Leopard - pretty much guaranteed. The 2011 MacBook Pros, iMacs and Mac mini units can* because the hardware hadn't changed that dramatically (or at all) between the hardware when they still shipped with Snow Leopard and then later when they shipped with Lion. Throw in Ivy Bridge or other major hardware changes (coming in a new Mac Pro, iMac, etc.) and that SL support will drop entirely.


* The 2011 Mac mini, when downgraded to SL, suffered a performance hit according to several users who did it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> A new Mac Pro will not run Snow Leopard - pretty much guaranteed. The 2011 MacBook Pros, iMacs and Mac mini units can* because the hardware hadn't changed that dramatically (or at all) between the hardware when they still shipped with Snow Leopard and then later when they shipped with Lion. Throw in Ivy Bridge or other major hardware changes (coming in a new Mac Pro, iMac, etc.) and that SL support will drop entirely.
> 
> 
> * The 2011 Mac mini, when downgraded to SL, suffered a performance hit according to several users who did it.


Ok that makes sense Lars...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

screature said:


> Ok that makes sense Lars...


Told you the same thing, twice...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Told you the same thing, twice...


Ok, I guess I just misunderstood the point you were making, I thought you were saying it had to ship with SL, I missed the detail you pointed out in your second post



> Doesn't matter that it ships with Lion now, that era machine must have been able to support SL.


Probably because you initially said:



> Only on machine hardware that originally shipped with SL.


I misunderstood this to mean that the system that shipped to you already had SL on it.

Sorry my bad.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Our video editor was fooling around last night and got 48 processing threads maxxed out on two 2.93 12 cores in tandem


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Our video editor was fooling around last night and got 48 processing threads maxxed out on two 2.93 12 cores in tandem


 I'm not getting what you mean. Do you mean 48 processing cores? As in 2 CPUs x 12 cores x 2 for hyperthreading? (24 real, 24 virtual)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Two macpro 12 core so each with 24 processing threads vi hyperthreading and shared processing set up.
Kind cool to see.


----------

